# Getting some new mice



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

One of my science classes mice escaped and oops ended up pregnant. Its too hard for my science teacher to take her home for the holidays because she has dogs. So I'm kindly taking the mother and her baby's home today. They are two days old. Nobody had had a proper count yet. I have also purchased 3 white mice which I get in a few days. Haven't been on in a while and Joey, Peach and Leo have passed away. So ATM before I get the newbies I have Gaia, Georgia, Luna, Noah and Benji. But it will be a full house soon!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Got the white mouse, 1 female, 2 males. Darcey, Kayne and Thea. Thea settled in great with my other females. 
There's 8 baby's and they appear dark. In going to try sex them today (4 days old) I can't see any marking so maybe self's, tans or foxes.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe we have 5 females and 3 males


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Day six. Colouring is all "wild mice like"


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

4 females, 4 males. Day 11.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yellow is females, blue is males. White toes and white stomachs now. Not recent photos. Day 8 I think.


----------

